# Netgear DG834G 54Mbps Wireless ADSL Modem/Router/Switch/Firewall



## TroubleGum (May 3, 2005)

Hi all,

I have been seeing some various posts about the problem that I am experiencing. I am assisting a friend to solve his problem.

Network Set-up

1 x Netgear DG834G 54Mbps Wireless ADSL Modem/Router/Switch/Firewall
2 x Packard Bell Machines - Connected Via cables into port 1/2 on the switch
1 x Toshiba Laptop with Netgear wirelss card - Connected via Wireless
All machines installed with Win XP home

We have had this network up and running for around 6 months - until the other week when I received a phone call stating that when one of the Packard Bells booted they couldn't connect to the internet, the wired network connection came up with Limited or no connectivity, all the other machines were still connected and working on the internet.

I went to take a look, but was told that he had been advised by some other people (who are not to hot in the IT area) about removing this that and the other, and installing firewalls etc. So after taking a quick look at the system, it was decided to restore the system to it's original state with the Packard Bell restore disks.

We restored the system, and managed to gain an internet connection yet again, which worked for all of about 20 - 30 mins and the limited or no connectivity kicked in.

The first thing I did was to power the router down for about 10 mins, also powering down all the other machines on the network. I then restarted the router and all the machines. Both the Packard Bells and the laptop were working again, yay! Which lasted for about 5 mins, and the same machine died, with the same error.

I tried swapping the Ports over, powering everything down again, to see if that would help, maybe making the other wired machine fail. No the original machine failed again, during all of this the other 2 machines were fine connecting to the Net.

We re-installed the system again, and it appears that the problem only occurs after XP Service Pack 2 is installed. Not sure why, as the other Packard Bell has it installed with no problems. Also I might add that both the Packard Bell machines have Norton Internet Security installed, however on the one machine we cannot get into it to configure it, as it appears to die everytime we try, have also tried removing it to no avail.

So I guess any help from this point would be great as I am at the end of my tether as is the friend as it's his son's machine, and he keeps getting bugged about it.

Thanks in advance

TG


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The old Norton won't unload problem!! Can't go into this one, but I have heard this happen many times!

My first guess is you may have 2 firewalls competing??

Is the machine that drops out with the working Norton?

XP Service Pack 2 has the firewall enabled by default.

You may want to disable the Windows firewall when the machine is not connected to the Internet and see if this helps.

When the machine is connected to the Internet go to: *Start, Run,* type *ipconfig \all* and save this info, when the machine drops the Internet connection do the same and post both sets of data here.

Also type Pinging this address (198.133.219.25) when the machine is both connected and not connected and advise what happens.

JamesO


----------



## TroubleGum (May 3, 2005)

The machine that drops out is the one with the broken Norton. I have disabled the Windows XP SP2 Firewall to no avail.

As you requested

Windows XP IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bedroom1
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Internal:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-71-6D-FB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 May 2005 19:41:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 May 2005 19:41:42


Pinging 192.133.219.25 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.133.219.25:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

Windows XP IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bedroom1
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Internal:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-71-6D-FB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.227.77
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 

Pinging 192.133.219.25 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.133.219.25:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


Sorry for the late reply - haven't been able to get to site.

Also JamesO, if you are any good with wireless probs could you take a look at 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=51902

Cheers

TG


----------

